# DB lokal nachbilden



## happy_robot (10. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine DB auf dem Server und eine Fat-Client der von irgendwo aus'm Äther drauf zugreift. Nun will ich die für den Client notwendigen Daten in eine lokale DB "rüberziehen".

Dummerweise muss die DB ja natürlich auch lokal noch erstellt werden.
Gibt es einen eleganten Weg oder ein Framework um das zu automatisieren (ausser irgendwelche DDL-Skripte laufen zu lassen) ? 

Ich nutze Hibernate 3, MySQL 5 auf'm Server und wollte Apache Derby auf dem Fat-Client nutzen (obwohl hier auch MySQL ok wäre).

Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jan 2008)

Ich wüsste da nüscht. Hatte auch mal ein Tool gebastelt, dass eine MySQL-DB im Netz mit einer lokalen HSQLDB synchronisierte (ist schon ein paar jahre her), aber eine Lib oder ein Tool dafür wäre mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## happy_robot (11. Jan 2008)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wüsste da nüscht. Hatte auch mal ein Tool gebastelt, dass eine MySQL-DB im Netz mit einer lokalen HSQLDB synchronisierte (ist schon ein paar jahre her), aber eine Lib oder ein Tool dafür wäre mir auch nicht bekannt.


hab schon was gefunden. Hibernate kann's.


----------



## maki (11. Jan 2008)

Mit VMware Server (gratis) kann man sich sehr einfach mehrere Umgebungen "bauen", clonen, archivieren und wiederverwenden.
Musst dann nur noch ein aktuelles Backup einspielen.


----------



## happy_robot (11. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit VMware Server (gratis) kann man sich sehr einfach mehrere Umgebungen "bauen", clonen, archivieren und wiederverwenden.
> Musst dann nur noch ein aktuelles Backup einspielen.


kleines missverständniss.

ich will ein datenbank-schema auf einer maschine automatisch erstellen lassen auf basis einer datenbank auf einem server. ich will keine kompletten VMs übers netz verschicken... 

offtopic: "VirtualBox" gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser als VMWare.


----------

